# Easter Eggers



## Goats.galore (Feb 24, 2019)

I finally broke the hubs down enough to build me a new(another) coop for my Easter Eggers that are coming next week. We have black astralorps now but I wanted somethin that Laid colored eggs so I got more chickens(cuz who can ever have enough) my question is who has this breed & what color eggs do you get!? I wanna see all the different colors!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I had a couple. I got the greener looking eggs. I even had one that laid a tan egg.


----------



## OpieDoodle (Nov 15, 2015)

I have a few of them. Two lay green eggs and one lays blue.


----------



## Goats.galore (Feb 24, 2019)

I hope we don’t get a tan layer. We have brown layers now my girls are excited to get colored eggs


----------



## Heathersboergoats (Feb 18, 2019)

I get light blue eggs from mine


----------



## 15WildTurkey (Apr 13, 2015)

I have 2 Americaunas that I’m
Excited to see what color they lay too.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I have 4. They lay 1 light olive green, 1 green, 1 blue- green, and 1 pink.


----------



## 15WildTurkey (Apr 13, 2015)

So cool the variety of colors in the same breed.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

15WildTurkey said:


> I have 2 Americaunas that I'm
> Excited to see what color they lay too.


True Americaunas should lay blue eggs. Otherwise they aren't purebred.


----------



## 15WildTurkey (Apr 13, 2015)

Right. I think “Easter Eggers” is a bit of catch all name isn’t it?


----------



## 15WildTurkey (Apr 13, 2015)

Waaaaah one of my Easter Eggers is sporting some pretty definitive tail feathers! I’m so disappointed that Buffalo seems to be a Roo. Hopefully LiLi will lay gorgeous colored eggs all by herself


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Sounds like a good excuse to order a couple silky hens and breed more to me lol


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

15WildTurkey said:


> Waaaaah one of my Easter Eggers is sporting some pretty definitive tail feathers! I'm so disappointed that Buffalo seems to be a Roo. Hopefully LiLi will lay gorgeous colored eggs all by herself


How is the Jersey Giant growing?


----------

